# finish for honey locust



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm makin' an end table from some honey locust I cut awhile back.
This wood is very colorful,lots of red,pink,purple and yellows. I know the colors will change some, oil based poly will give an amber hue.I'm leanin' toward BLO/poly/mineral spirits,but I don't know if will let the colors show thru.Then again will anything?
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I'd just go with lots of thin coats of low gloss wipe on poly that has a UV blocker (spar poly) --- that will not only make the grain pop, it will help preserve the colors over time.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

I've used standard clear poly with good results on several honey locust pieces with good results. They will likely amber a bit with time but that's not necessarily a bad thing with honey locust.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Guys,
I'll try both, I have them on hand and a piece of HL.I still have to get the log to the mill.
Geoguy nice table:thumbsup:.


----------

